# DNP and Chlorthalidon



## Patriot1405 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey everyone, I found an old stash of DNP that I plan to use. I’ve done a few DNP runs before with great success and no issues. My bottle contains 18 of “D’s” famous capsules. Probably going to take 1 cap for 4 days, then 2 caps for last 7 days for 11 day total run. My question is I was just recently put on blood pressure medication, including the water pill Chlorthalidon. Should I take my water pill through this cycle? Or stay off of it until DNP run is over. I’m assuming the bloat one gets is the bodies way of holding water to regulate body temperature. I could be wrong but if it is, I need to know if the water pills would have an affect.


----------



## Trump (Apr 26, 2019)

I pretty sure dnp dehydrates your organs while storing water subcutaneously. I don’t think a water tablet would be a good idea but I can’t say for sure



Patriot1405 said:


> Hey everyone, I found an old stash of DNP that I plan to use. I’ve done a few DNP runs before with great success and no issues. My bottle contains 18 of “D’s” famous capsules. Probably going to take 1 cap for 4 days, then 2 caps for last 7 days for 11 day total run. My question is I was just recently put on blood pressure medication, including the water pill Chlorthalidon. Should I take my water pill through this cycle? Or stay off of it until DNP run is over. I’m assuming the bloat one gets is the bodies way of holding water to regulate body temperature. I could be wrong but if it is, I need to know if the water pills would have an affect.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 26, 2019)

Agree with Trump. I drink so much water while on DNP im pissing nonstop the way it is. I dont get too much bloat while on DNP, a little, but not significant. The water pill is also going to rid you even quicker of the water and you def dont want to run the risk of dehydration. I dont think its a superb idea to run the water pill.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you gentlemen. I was thinking the same thing just wanted validation.


----------



## Trump (Apr 26, 2019)

Your welcome 



Patriot1405 said:


> Thank you gentlemen. I was thinking the same thing just wanted validation.


----------

